# Marching Band entrances, Halftime Shows & Drumlines



## rantanamo (Sep 12, 2002)

Since bands play a huge part in a stadium's atmosphere, I thought it would be cool to show some off around the world

Texas Longhorn Band:

Drumline











Pre-game entrance











Post Game





Gettin Funky with Stormtrooper






Halftime


----------



## urbanlover (Feb 14, 2005)

Some vids from Michigan State's Spartan Marching Band


fight song and alma mater performace at Adams Field












Drumline







March to stadium







Pregame show







band leading the players and students section in post game celebration.


----------



## Pete Puma (Aug 23, 2010)

You only need one clip of the Ohio State University Marching Band (AKA The Best Damn Band in the Land). Script Ohio, anyone?


----------



## urbanlover (Feb 14, 2005)

Penn State band in the snow


----------

